# How should I rehumidify?



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, this is my main humidor. Since it was negleted for over a month, the humidity was in the low 50's. I have a cigar oasis in it and it is full of boxes and cigars. but they humidity wont go above 59%. How fast is too fast on rehumidification? I dont want to ruin the cigars.

Why is it stuck at 59%

thanks!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Is the Cigar Oasis dried up or low in water? If its that low it should be running all the time until the humidity is back up. If the humidor was empty I'd add a bowl of distilled water to help it out but with cigars you want to raise the humidity slowly (about 1% a day). To do that you should adjust you cigar oasis's settings.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Is the Cigar Oasis dried up or low in water? If its that low it should be running all the time until the humidity is back up. If the humidor was empty I'd add a bowl of distilled water to help it out but with cigars you want to raise the humidity slowly (about 1% a day). To do that you should adjust you cigar oasis's settings.


the oasis runs once every 5 minutes, and it still has water in it. it was set at 67%, so I dont know if she changed it, but I doubt that. I bumped it up, but the humidity just wont change.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> Ok, this is my main humidor. Since it was negleted for over a month, the humidity was in the low 50's. I have a cigar oasis in it and it is full of boxes and cigars. but they humidity wont go above 59%. How fast is too fast on rehumidification? I dont want to ruin the cigars.
> 
> Why is it stuck at 59%
> 
> thanks!


No expert here, but I'm thinkin' that if it took a month or more to get down to 50%RH, that it might take as long to get it back. I'd just continue to bolster the Cigar Oasis with a couple damp sponges and keep an eye on it. Once you get the RH to climb, crack open any boxes you have in there so the humidity can get there, too. I wouldn't open those boxes right away, though, because they might have a higher RH than the surrounding humidor, and the humidity might get sucked out of them and into the volume of air in the cabinet.

Remember, this box might be really thirsty from a month of neglect.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

It looks like its a really big humidor so it will probably take a long time to get it back because it has to humidify all the cigars you have in there plus the wood.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

You may want to consider seasoning the humidor again.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

altbier said:


> Ok, this is my main humidor. Since it was negleted for over a month, the humidity was in the low 50's. I have a cigar oasis in it and it is full of boxes and cigars. but they humidity wont go above 59%. How fast is too fast on rehumidification? I dont want to ruin the cigars.
> 
> Why is it stuck at 59%
> 
> thanks!


Hey Altbier, I've been in similar situations. You don't have any other devices in there that might be competing with the Oasis do you? Bear in mind of course that not only are you re-humidifying the stogies but also the spanish cedar as well. I've watched some of my humi's barely move rh wise for days on end. I'm talking roughly 1% every two-three days, but as long as it is moving in the right direction I let it be. Initially though it was even slower as I had my western humifier in there with some humi-crystals and the humi- crystals to my dismay were absorbing the moisture from the western humifier (I could tell because they were growing daily). I didn't think they would do this unless the humidty reached over 70 rh. Anyhow, do you have beads or anything else in there that may be doing the same thing? I've since put quite a few sources of humidity in mine and I'm seeing roughly 1% a day increase. I haven't noticed any problems in my cigars such as swelling or anything. It is killing me though knowing how long this is going to take. Patience....


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Hey Altbier, I've been in similar situations. You don't have any other devices in there that might be competing with the Oasis do you? Bear in mind of course that not only are you re-humidifying the stogies but also the spanish cedar as well. I've watched some of my humi's barely move rh wise for days on end. I'm talking roughly 1% every two-three days, but as long as it is moving in the right direction I let it be. Initially though it was even slower as I had my western humifier in there with some humi-crystals and the humi- crystals to my dismay were absorbing the moisture from the western humifier (I could tell because they were growing daily). I didn't think they would do this unless the humidty reached over 70 rh. Anyhow, do you have beads or anything else in there that may be doing the same thing? I've since put quite a few sources of humidity in mine and I'm seeing roughly 1% a day increase. I haven't noticed any problems in my cigars such as swelling or anything. It is killing me though knowing how long this is going to take. Patience....


thanks for all the great answers. there is nothing else humidification wise except the oasis. I will give it a month without opening it, hopefully it will only take that long lol

it would really suck if the divorce also destryed my cigar collection!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> It looks like its a really big humidor so it will probably take a long time to get it back because it has to humidify all the cigars you have in there plus the wood.


Just what I was thinking. The cigars must be soaking up some of the water as well. I had the same problem when I returned after a two month long trip. Box was hovering around 50 RH, but I'm impatient and raised it up really fast which made my cigars taste like crap for a couple of weeks. Fortunately everything seems to be back to normal now.

Bottom line. Take your time and raise it slowly over a period of several weeks.:2


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A humi that big has maybe dried out and got a little loose at the joints. It may leak a lot of moisture until the joints re-swell to tighter fit.

Personally, I think all those books are soaking up the water before it gets to the cigars. Try smoking a few books and see what happens to rh.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A humi that big has maybe dried out and got a little loose at the joints. It may leak a lot of moisture until the joints re-swell to tighter fit.

Personally, I think all those books are soaking up the water before it gets to the cigars. Have you tried smoking a few books to see what happens with rh?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> A humi that big has maybe dried out and got a little loose at the joints. It may leak a lot of moisture until the joints re-swell to tighter fit.
> 
> Personally, I think all those books are soaking up the water before it gets to the cigars. Have you tried smoking a few books to see what happens with rh?


lol, mine has boxes in it not books. good thought on the joints


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

It shouldn't take a month to re-humidify the humidor though it'll take that long to ensure the sticks get to the proper rH. Chances are the wood has dried out like the others have suggested, so re-season it and put the humidifier in there without cigars for a day and see if it gets up to the 65rH range. After that, fill the humidor about 10% and see if it maintains humidity for two days. After that, you can put the rest in and give them a couple weeks to adjust. You can have the humidor up and running in a couple days.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

George, keep in mind that many LLG's consider 60% to be an ideal smoking, which is why Viper is now selling 60RH beads. I'd continue to raise the humidity for storage, but you might want to give a shot at smoking a couple - it's the surest way to tell, and if they're passable, you won't have to wait quite so long to enjoy yourself again.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I didn't read every post here, but are you sure that the hygrometer is accurate? I'll bet they'll be fine, anyways. I bet they're ready to smoke right now...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> I didn't read every post here, but are you sure that the hygrometer is accurate? I'll bet they'll be fine, anyways. I bet they're ready to smoke right now...


yeah it is digital and accurate, I put all three together and they all said the same humidity. I pulled out a series x and smoked it, it seemed dry, so I will have to give them some time

thanks again guys, CS is the best


----------

